# http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/ TAKE A LOOK



## ghache (Feb 16, 2010)

P1020450_sm.jpg (image)


cant beleive what people are eating these day!

that turtle still look tasty.


----------



## The Shoe (Feb 16, 2010)

/drools

Wendy's Baconator is my current Vice.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 16, 2010)

Mmmmm, bacon.


----------



## cirekoy (Feb 18, 2010)

No, I refuse to believe that anyone would actually eat that. I'd also like to point out how disturbing it is to takes pieces of a dead pig...and weave them into the shape of a turtle. Wait, did I say disturbing, I meant hilarious!


----------



## rallysman (Feb 18, 2010)

OM NOM NOM.....I've made bacon explosion before. It's nearly as awesome as what was posted here. My friend called it masterbacon.


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 18, 2010)

this site disgusts me and makes me hungry all at the same time!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2010)

cirekoy said:


> Wait, did I say disturbing, I meant hilarious!



I think you meant delicious, lol!

(EDIT- also it's not just a dead pig.  There's dead cow in there (ground beef) and probably some turkey, chicken, more beef, and more pig in those hotdogs...)

There are even better things on that website...  Corn dog egg roll?  Hell yeah, two of my favorite things in one neat package.  What would you dip that in though?

Bacon wrapped pizza rolls?  Awesome!

The "Bodybag" on page 6 looks pretty good...

LOL! ... the El Niño - pg. 10.  Awesome.


Wow.  Thanks, that's my new favorite site.  Some of that stuff is pretty nasty looking, but I think I'll actually try making a few of them, lol.

I can't stop looking!


----------



## manicmike (Feb 18, 2010)

page bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## erichards (Feb 18, 2010)

...and I thought my mother-in-law's burger bundles were bad...they ain't got nothin' on that s**t...


----------



## Some Idiot (Feb 18, 2010)

The Shoe said:


> /drools
> 
> Wendy's Baconator is my current Vice.




Those are SOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo Good :thumbup:


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Feb 23, 2010)

The only thing that would make this better, would be pancetta, and bratwurst.


----------

